# contrast in settings on camera



## TeT (Nov 16, 2014)

When you increase or subtract contrast in the picture styles in camera: What mechanism does the camera use to facilitate that change?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 16, 2014)

The settings are software settings, relating to the way the processor handles the raw images coming off the sensor.
There are no mechanical changes made to the camera.

If you shoot in RAW you change these settings, including picture styles, on your pc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

The jpeg processor in camera sets them as the raw image is processed. They can't be undone.

DPP applies the settings to RAW images as you import the files, so you end up with a similar look, but you can undo it.

Third party processors do not apply the setting unless you set their software to add contrast on inport.


----------



## TeT (Nov 17, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> The settings are software settings, relating to the way the processor handles the raw images coming off the sensor.
> There are no mechanical changes made to the camera.
> 
> If you shoot in RAW you change these settings, including picture styles, on your pc.



Yes I understand that, not what I am asking...


----------



## TeT (Nov 17, 2014)

TeT said:


> When you increase or subtract contrast in the picture styles in camera: What mechanism does the camera use to facilitate that change?



Lets go simpler... the changes are facilitated with the use of light and manipulating the exposure (?). What does the software tell the processor to do to the light, more light less light more exposure less exposure?


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 17, 2014)

I do not think it effects the exposure or anything like that. However it can obviously effect the picture preview. In some circumstances it can make a picture look darker than it is. 

I have accidentally overexposed before because in the sunlight the picture review looked under exposed by a stop. I should have left it alone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2014)

TeT said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > When you increase or subtract contrast in the picture styles in camera: What mechanism does the camera use to facilitate that change?
> ...



Exposure (shutter speed / aperture / ISO) aren't affected. The contrast setting expands or shrinks the overall range of tonal values in the image. Basically, increasing contrast makes bright tones brighter and dark tones darker.


----------



## TeT (Nov 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



Thank you, I was noticing on some indoor shots with outside details in play that the brights were getting blown and was trying to understand increase in contrast with the loss of image content in the bright areas. Anyways realized that I did not completely understand how it was doing it....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2014)

TeT said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...


 
If you have photo software with a histogram, increase the contrast and watch the black end and the white ends move apart. I adjust it only occasionally, and am very light handed on any changes, since it has a drastic effect.


----------

